# My bees look "waspy"...



## eccookbees (Dec 29, 2007)

Around here we have what we call the ground bee. It looks like the 3Band European honeybee but it is not the honeybee but it is a wasp. If you look inside that the comb you will see it looks like paper not wax. I got stung one time on the lip it swelled up to where I couldn’t talk for one day before the swelling went down. I destroyed them the same day I did not want them around my place.

eccookbees


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

Did the combs look like paper and gray, or waxy and yellow.

I think you caught some yellow jackets, but the photos are vague. But I have never really thought about catching a hive of yellow jackets. The ones I find usually get unleaded gas treatment.


----------



## SWAT253 (May 11, 2015)

No - the combs are definitely wax combs and there are two that have honey - I tasted it! I actually melted the wax on a few bars when I was repairing the cut combs. I guess I was just expecting a more rounded appearance. Thanks for the replies!


----------

